# Question about honey



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

I believe that 1 frame a week won't set them back too bad. Make sure they are capped brood which will be the best bang for the buck to the receiving hive (new bees, no work).


----------



## jrose1970 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm not an expert, but here's what I think. I would leave at least two frames of brood in the other hives. If you took one frame from each hive every time they go to three that would give you a lot of frames for the one hive. Be sure not to get the queen from the little hives!! I know, because I did that trying to strengthen a weak hive from a stronger one. LOL. As soon as you harvest, I would let the smaller ones gain as much strength as possible before winter.


----------



## Arlindi (May 17, 2013)

Thank you for the help so far! Any more replies or opinions are greatly appreciated. When I move the frames, I assume I can leave all the attached bees along with them? Or should I shake the frames first?


----------



## jrose1970 (Apr 1, 2014)

I think it would depend on how weak it would leave the small hive. I wouldn't weaken it too much, but If the small hive still has two frames of open brood, you could take all of the attached bees to the big hive. I just hate raking them with a brush. When you leave the bees attached, there is a bigger chance of moving the queen like I did.  LOL. I bet your big hive will get really strong really fast. The flow is coming up quick!
Poplars are blooming on the Georgia-Tennessee border and I'm not really ready. arg.


----------

